# Keyless entry for '09 Sentra



## jdodson (May 2, 2009)

Hello,
I have just bought a 2009 Sentra FE+2.0. It has power locks and windows. I was wondering if I could simply just buy a key fob and program it to my car, or do I have to go aftermarket/dealer?


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

This is just from previous experience with other Sentra's, not the B16's, but generally, if you don't have the remote door locks from the time of purchase, you will need to buy the receiver unit. The wiring should already be in place in the car (it might be bundled somewhere out of the way, but it is there), but without the receiver unit, your key FOB will have nothing to send a signal to.


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

Check out this thread:

Added keyless entry on my '07 Sentra for $10 - Nissan Forums: Nissan Altima Forum


----------



## quickxlr8 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey jcasetnl, can you confirm that the method they used in that thread works for the base 2009 model?


----------

